# The Brown Fox jumped over the lazy dog.



## Bombsii (Mar 17, 2009)

Simply take turns changed one of the selected words:

The Brown Fox jumped over the lazy dog.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 17, 2009)

The Butt Fox jumped over the lazy dog.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 17, 2009)

The Butt Fox ran over the lazy dog.


----------



## Dig Dug (Mar 17, 2009)

The Butt Softener ran over the lazy dog.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 17, 2009)

The Butt Softener ran under the lazy dog.


----------



## Muse (Mar 17, 2009)

The Butt softener sped under the lazy dog


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Mar 17, 2009)

The Butt softener sped under the satisfied dog.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 17, 2009)

The fabric softener sped under the satisfied dog


----------



## Dragon (Mar 17, 2009)

The fabric softener sped under the satisfied dishwasher


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 18, 2009)

The fabric softener cowered under the scared dishwasher.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 18, 2009)

The fabric cutter cowered under the scared chicken.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 18, 2009)

The self-cutter fled from the scared chicken.


----------



## see ya (Mar 18, 2009)

The self-cutter fled from the vicious chicken.


----------



## Dark Marowak (Mar 18, 2009)

The self-cutter ate the vicious chicken.


----------



## Felidire (Mar 18, 2009)

The self-cutter perforated the vicious chicken.


shouldn't the sentence still contain the word "over" in it, somewhere?


----------



## Dragon (Mar 18, 2009)

Nine self-cutters perforated the vicious chicken.


----------



## Alakazam (Mar 18, 2009)

Nine self-cutters massacred  the vicious chicken.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 18, 2009)

Nine self-cutters massacred the vicious Pikachu.

(I thought you were only supposed to change the underlined words...?)


----------



## see ya (Mar 19, 2009)

(I don't think it even matters anymore)

Nine cookie-cutters massacred the vicious Pikachu.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 19, 2009)

Nine cookie-cutters married the vicious Pikachu.


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 19, 2009)

Nine cookie-cutters married the eccentric Pikachu.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 19, 2009)

Nine cookie-monsters married the eccentric Pikachu.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 19, 2009)

Nine Cookie-monsters ate the eccentric Pikachu


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 19, 2009)

(you were but oh well.)

Nine Cookie-monsters inserted the eccentric pikachu.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 19, 2009)

Nine Cookie-monsters inserted an eccentric pikachu


----------



## Lost Guitar (Mar 19, 2009)

Over 9000 Cookie-monsters inserted an eccentric pikachu.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 20, 2009)

9000 Cookie-monsters molested an eccentric Pikachu.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 20, 2009)

9000 Cookie-monsters molested an innervated Pikachu.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 20, 2009)

One Cookie-monster molested an innervated Pikachu


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 20, 2009)

One Cookie-monster raped an innervated Pikachu


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 20, 2009)

One Cookie-monster raped an innervated Elmo.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 20, 2009)

The Cookie-monster raped an innervated Elmo.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 21, 2009)

The Donut-monster raped an innervated Elmo


----------



## Taliax (Mar 21, 2009)

The Donut-monster jellified an innervated Elmo.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 21, 2009)

The Donut-monster jellified an ecstatic Elmo.


----------



## Taliax (Mar 21, 2009)

The Donut-monster jellified an ecstatic pickle.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 21, 2009)

The Donut-King jellified an ecstatic pickle


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 21, 2009)

The Donut-King rickrolled an ecstatic pickle


----------



## Dragon (Mar 21, 2009)

The Burger-King rickrolled an ecstatic pickle


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 21, 2009)

The Queen rickrolled an ecstatic pickle.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 21, 2009)

The Dr. Octogonapus rickrolled an ecstatic pickle.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 21, 2009)

The Dr. Octogonapus rickrolled a purple pickle.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 21, 2009)

The Dr. Octogonapus schoop-da-whooped a purple pickle


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 22, 2009)

The Dr Octaganopus shoop-da-wooped a purple eagle.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 22, 2009)

The dr. octanganopus charged at a purple eagle


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 22, 2009)

The Mr.gay charged at a purple eagle


----------



## turbler (Mar 22, 2009)

The entei charged at a purple eagle


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 22, 2009)

The Entei used flamthrower on the purple eagle


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 23, 2009)

^you changed it too much *ignores*
The entei charged at a purple Kitty


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 25, 2009)

The Entei licked a purple kitty.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 25, 2009)

The Entei licked a purple mudkip.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 26, 2009)

The Entei licked a happy mudkip


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 26, 2009)

The Entei raised a happy Mudkip.


----------



## kidpixkid (Mar 26, 2009)

Nine cookie-cutters married the sweet Pikachu.


----------



## Eeveelution (Mar 26, 2009)

^kidpixkid, that's from the first page, and we're on the third. So it doesn't really count...

The Entei raised a evil Mudkip.


----------



## thor165 (Mar 27, 2009)

The Entei tapped a evil Mudkip


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 27, 2009)

The Entei tapped an evil jellyfish.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 27, 2009)

Some Entei tapped an evil jellyfish.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 28, 2009)

Some pedophiles tapped an evil jellyfish.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 28, 2009)

Some pedophiles tapped a horny jellyfish.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 28, 2009)

Some pedophiles shared a horny jellyfish


----------



## Astro (Mar 28, 2009)

Some puppets shared a horny jellyfish


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Mar 28, 2009)

Some puppets ate a horny jellyfish


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 28, 2009)

Some puppets ate three horny jellyfish.


----------



## Mercury (Mar 28, 2009)

Some Pikachus ate three horny jellyfish


----------



## Vespiform (Mar 28, 2009)

Some pikachus ate three horny schoolgirls.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 28, 2009)

Some tentacles ate three horny schoolgirls.

(sry)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 28, 2009)

Some tentacles ate three intelligent schoolgirls.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 28, 2009)

Some tentacles ate three japanese schoolgirls.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 29, 2009)

Some alligators ate three japanese schoolgirls.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 29, 2009)

The alligator ate three japanese schoolgirls.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 30, 2009)

The alligators ate three japanese cities.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2009)

The penguins ate three Japanese cities.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 30, 2009)

The Cthulhu ate three Japanese cities.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 30, 2009)

The Chinchou are three japanese cities.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 31, 2009)

(You can't change more then one word, remember)

The Cthulhu is three Japanese cities.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 31, 2009)

(That was a typing error.)
The Cthulhu is three japanese yetis.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 2, 2009)

(oh, okies)

The Cthulhu is three Egyptian yetis.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 2, 2009)

The Cthulhu is three boring yetis.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 2, 2009)

The pig is three boring yetis.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 3, 2009)

The government is three boring yetis.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 3, 2009)

The government is kicking boring yetis.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 5, 2009)

The government is kicking boring snowballs.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

The government is kicking boring bystanders


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 6, 2009)

The government is hiring boring bystanders.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 8, 2009)

The Wal-Mart is hiring boring bystanders.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 8, 2009)

The police is hiring boring bystanders


----------



## magnemite (Apr 8, 2009)

The police is killing boring bystanders


----------



## turbler (Apr 8, 2009)

The police is examining boring bystanders


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Apr 9, 2009)

The police is decimating boring bystanders


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 9, 2009)

The baby is decimating boring bystanders


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 9, 2009)

the baby is chewing boriing bystanders.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 9, 2009)

The baby is chewing exotic bystanders.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 10, 2009)

The baby is chewing exotic tobacco.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 10, 2009)

Voldemort's baby is chewing exotic tobacco.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 11, 2009)

Voldamort's baby is kicking exotic tobacco.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 11, 2009)

Voldemort's boyfriend is kicking exotic tobacco.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 11, 2009)

Voldemort's boyfriend is kicking crack


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 11, 2009)

*you left out a word*

Voldemort's boyfriend is kicking _exotic_ crack.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 11, 2009)

(Oops. ^.^;;;;)

Voldemorts boyfriend is destroying exotic crack.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 11, 2009)

Voldemorts boyfriend is destroying exotic spaghetti.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 11, 2009)

Tarzans boyfriend is destroying exotic spaghetti


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 12, 2009)

Tarzan's boyfriend is whacking exotic spaghetti.


----------



## magnemite (Apr 14, 2009)

Tarzan's boyfriend is killing exotic spaghetti.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 15, 2009)

Tarzan's husband is killing exotic spaghetti.


----------



## Muse (Apr 16, 2009)

Spiderman's husband is killing exotic spaghetti


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 16, 2009)

Spiderman's husband is killing suicidal spaghetti.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 17, 2009)

Samus' husband is killing suicidal spaghetti


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 17, 2009)

Samus' husband is killing bike spaghetti.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 17, 2009)

Samus' husband is killing bike grunts.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 17, 2009)

Samus' husband loves killing bike grunts.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 17, 2009)

Obi-Wan's husband loves killing bike grunts.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 18, 2009)

Obi-Wan's husband loves killing Galactic grunts


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 18, 2009)

Obi-Wan's husband loves greeting Galactic grunts


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 18, 2009)

Obi-Wan's husband loves greeting Galactic commanders.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 18, 2009)

Obi-wan's padawan loves greeting galactic commanders


----------



## Flareth (Apr 19, 2009)

Obi-wan's padawan loves eating galactic commanders .


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 19, 2009)

Obi-wan's padawan loves eating galactic waffles.
(Hey.. That makes semi-sense! :D)


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 19, 2009)

Yoda's padawan loves eating galactic waffles.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 19, 2009)

Yoda's mother loves eating galactic waffles.


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 19, 2009)

Yoda's mother loves eating garlic waffles.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 19, 2009)

Gardevoir's mother loves eating garlic waffles


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 19, 2009)

Gardevoir's mother hates eating garlic waffles.


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 19, 2009)

Your mother hates eating garlic waffles.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 19, 2009)

Your mother hates eating garlic bread.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 19, 2009)

Your cousin hates eating garlic bread.


----------



## Flareth (Apr 19, 2009)

Your cousin hates eating garlic cheese.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 19, 2009)

Your cousen hates eating string cheese


----------



## Flareth (Apr 19, 2009)

Your lawyer hates eating string cheese


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 20, 2009)

Batman's lawyer hates eating string cheese


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 20, 2009)

Batman's lawyer was eating string cheese


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 20, 2009)

Batman's lawyer was eating blue cheese.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 20, 2009)

Batman's accountant was eating blue cheese


----------



## Flareth (Apr 21, 2009)

Yakko's accountant was eating blue cheese


----------



## Dr Frank (Apr 21, 2009)

Yakko's accountant was eating blue potatoes


----------



## magnemite (Apr 21, 2009)

Yakko's accountant was kissing blue potatoes


----------



## Flareth (Apr 21, 2009)

Yakko's accountant was kissing happy potatoes


----------



## Dr Frank (Apr 22, 2009)

French accountant was kissing happy potatoes


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 26, 2009)

French kisser was kissing happy potatoes.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 28, 2009)

French kisser was kissing was kissing sadistic potatoes.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (May 3, 2009)

^assume you meant French kisser was kissing sadistic potatoes

French kisser was kissing sadistic Mudkips.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 4, 2009)

Arbitrary kisser was kissing sadistic mudkips.


----------



## Bombsii (May 4, 2009)

Arbitrary man was kissing sadistic mudkips.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 4, 2009)

Arbitrary man was cuddling sadistic mudkips.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (May 4, 2009)

Savage man was cuddling sadistic mudkips.


----------



## Bombsii (May 4, 2009)

Savage Caveman was cuddling sadistic mudkips.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 5, 2009)

Eloquent Cavemen was cuddling sadistic mudkips.


----------



## Bombsii (May 5, 2009)

Eloquent Cavemen were cuddling sadistic mudkips.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (May 5, 2009)

Lego Cavemenwere cuddling sadistic mudkips


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 5, 2009)

Lego Cavemen were cuddling sadistic chocobos.


----------



## Bombsii (May 6, 2009)

Lego Daleks were cuddling sadistic chocobos.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (May 6, 2009)

Lego Daleks were exterminating sadistic chocobos.


----------



## Bombsii (May 6, 2009)

Lego Daleks were exterminating sadistic Yoshis.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 7, 2009)

Lego Daleks aren't exterminating sadistic Yoshis.


----------



## Rai-CH (May 7, 2009)

Lego Daleks aren't exterminating sadistic computers.


----------



## Bombsii (May 8, 2009)

Lego Daleks aren't exterminating homosexual computers.


----------



## GameFreakerZero (May 8, 2009)

Lego Br⑨s aren't exterminating homosexual computers.


----------



## Bombsii (May 8, 2009)

Lego cereal aren't exterminating homosexual computers.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 9, 2009)

Lego cereal aren't exterminating homosexual asexuals.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 9, 2009)

Lego cereal isn't exterminating homosexual asexuals.


----------



## Rai-CH (May 9, 2009)

Lego cereal isn't a homosexual asexual. 

((I had to remove the 's'))


----------



## Bombsii (May 9, 2009)

Lego cereal isn't a homosexual plastic.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 11, 2009)

Lego cereal isn't a heterosexual plastic.


----------



## Bombsii (May 11, 2009)

Lego cereal isn't a recyclable plastic.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 18, 2009)

Lego cereal is a recyclable plastic.


----------



## Zoltea (May 18, 2009)

Lego biscuits are a recyclable plastic.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 18, 2009)

Chocolate biscuits are a recyclable plastic.


----------



## Bombsii (May 18, 2009)

Chocolate Smoothies are a recyclable plastic.


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

Fruity smoothies are a recyclable plastic.


----------



## Bombsii (May 19, 2009)

Fruity smoothies are a recyclable race


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

Fruity smoothies are an exciting race.


----------



## Bombsii (May 22, 2009)

Fruity Heracross are an exciting race


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 22, 2009)

Fruity Heracross ruined an exciting race.


----------



## Bombsii (May 22, 2009)

Reckless Heracross ruined an exciting race.


----------



## Zoltea (May 22, 2009)

Reckless Heracross ruined an exciting game.


----------



## Bombsii (May 23, 2009)

Reckless Heracross ruined an exciting rescue.


----------



## Vespiform (May 23, 2009)

Reckless Heracross ruined a dungeon rescue


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

Reckless Eevee ruined a dungeon rescue.


----------



## Bombsii (May 23, 2009)

Reckless Eevee attempted a dungeon rescue


----------



## Dark Marowak (May 23, 2009)

Reckless Eevee failed a dungeon rescue.


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

Careless Eevees failed a dungeon rescue.


----------



## Flareth (May 23, 2009)

Careless Eevees failed a office rescue.


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

Carless Eevees failed an office cleaning.


----------



## Flareth (May 23, 2009)

Carless idiots failed an office cleaning.


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

Stumbling idiots failed an office cleaning.


----------



## Flareth (May 24, 2009)

Stumbling idiots failed a plate cleaning.


----------



## Zoltea (May 24, 2009)

Stumbling idiots failed a plate balancing.


----------



## Flareth (May 25, 2009)

Genius idiots failed a plate balancing.


----------



## Zoltea (May 25, 2009)

Genius nerds failed a plate balancing.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 25, 2009)

Genius nerds failed a plate insertion.


----------



## Zoltea (May 25, 2009)

Genius nerds failed a DNA insertion.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Genius Alakazams failed a DNA insertion.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Genius Alakazams failed a DNA experiment.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Genius Alakazams failed a science experiment.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Lousy Alakazams failed a science experiment.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Lousy Alakazams failed a science test.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Lousy jocks failed a science test.


----------



## Evolutionary (May 27, 2009)

Meowing jocks failed a science test.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Meowing jocks failed an English test.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 27, 2009)

Meowing horses failed an English test.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Meowing horses ate an English test.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Meowing Kingdras ate an english test.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Meowing Kingdras ate a permit test.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Meowing Kingdras ate a Algebra Test.


----------



## Dark Marowak (May 27, 2009)

Drunk Kingdras ate an Algebra test.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Drunk Kingdras ate an Algebra equation.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Drunk junkies ate an Algebra equation.


----------



## Articuno (May 28, 2009)

Drunk Jolteons ate an Algebra equation.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Drunk Jolteons ate a berry equation.


----------



## Articuno (May 28, 2009)

Stupid Jolteons ate a berry equation.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Stupid Jolteons ate a berry smoothie.


----------



## Articuno (May 28, 2009)

Stupid Jolteons ate a Mud smoothie.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Stupid Mudkips ate a mud smoothie.


----------



## Articuno (May 28, 2009)

Stupid Mudkips ate a mud pie.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Stupid Mudkips made a mud pie.


----------



## Articuno (May 28, 2009)

Stupid mudkips liked a mud pie.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Awkward Mudkips liked a mud pie.


----------



## ZimD (May 28, 2009)

Awkward Mudkips baked a mud pie.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Awkward Mudkips baked an apple pie.


----------



## ZimD (May 28, 2009)

Awkward rednecks baked an apple pie.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Awkward rednecks baked an apple sandwich.


----------



## ZimD (May 28, 2009)

Conservative rednecks baked an apple sandwich.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Conservative rednecks baked a turkey sandwich.


----------



## Articuno (May 28, 2009)

Conservative rednecks baked a blaziken sandwich.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Conservative rednecks baked a Blaziken dinner.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 29, 2009)

Conservative rednecks baked a Blaiken baby.


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

Conservative rednecks kicked a Blaziken baby.


----------



## Turtle (May 31, 2009)

Conservative rednecks kicked a Mudkip baby.


----------



## Dark Marowak (May 31, 2009)

Blind rednecks kicked a Mudkip baby.


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

Blind mice kicked a Mudkip baby.


----------



## see ya (Jun 2, 2009)

Blind robots kicked a Mudkip baby.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 2, 2009)

Blind robots kicked an Eevee baby.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 3, 2009)

Blind exorcists kicked an Eevee baby.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Mental exorcists kicked an Eevee baby.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Mental exorcists kicked an Armaldo baby.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Mental exorcists kissed an Armaldo baby.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Mental exorcists kissed an Armaldo mother.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Mental Piplup kissed an Armaldo mother.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Silly Piplup kissed an Armaldo mother.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Silly Piplup kissed an Arceus mother.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Silly Piplup smacked an Arceus mother.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Silly Piplup smacked an Arceus rapist.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Silly Piplup smacked an Arceus therapist.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Silly Chaostres smacked an Arceus therapist.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Crazy Chaostres smacked an Arceus therapist.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Crazy Chaostres smacked an Zoltea therapist.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Crazy Chaostres got zapped by a Zoltea therapist.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Chaotic Chaostres got zapped by a Zoltea therapist.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Chaotic Chaostres got zapped by a Zoltea gamer.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Chaotic Chaostres got zapped by a Zoltea bomb.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Slow Chaostres got zapped by a Zoltea bomb.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Slow Rhydon got zapped by a Zoltea bomb.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Slow Rhydon charged a Zoltea bomb.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Slow Rhydon charged a nuclear bomb.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Slow Rhydon charged a nuclear warhead.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Slow Rhydon hugged a nuclear warhead.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Strong Rhydon hugged a nuclear warhead.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Strong Rhydon hugged a nuclear lollipop.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Strong Rhydon hugged a tasty lollipop.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Strong Rhydon licked a tasty lollipop.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Strong men licked a tasty lollipop.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Gay men licked a tasty lollipop.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Gay men licked a colorful lollipop.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Gay men licked a colorful dude.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Gay men liked a colorful dude.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Odd men liked a colerful dude.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Odd men liked a bright dude.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Odd men liked a bright kumquat.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Odd men made a bright kumquat.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Odd Zoltea made a bright kumquat.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Yellow Zoltea made a bright kumquat.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Yellow Zoltea made a bright Thundershock.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Yellow Zoltea made a pink Thundershock.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Yellow Zoltea made a pink PokéDoll.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Yellow Zoltea zapped a pink PokéDoll.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Yellow Zoltea zapped a pink ChaosTres.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Yellow Zoltea zapped a moonlandian ChaosTres.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Dark Zoltea zapped a moonlandian ChaosTres.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Dark Zoltea zapped a Moonlandik ChaosTres.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Dark Zoltea zapped a French ChaosTres.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Dark Zoltea glomped a French ChaosTres.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Dark Zoltea glomped a French Toast.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Dark Zoltea chomped a French Toast.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Fast Zoltea chomped a French Toast.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Fast Zoltea chomped a jelly toast.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Fast Zoltea chomped a jelly bean.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Fast Zoltea chdewed a jelly bean.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Fast Zoltea chewed a jelly bean.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Fast Zoltea chewed a jelly donut.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Fast Zoltea chewed a glazed donut.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Fast fox chewed a glazed donut


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 4, 2009)

Retarded fox chewed a glazed donut.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Retarded teenager chewed a glazed donut.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 4, 2009)

Retarded teenager chewed a burnt donut.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Retarded teenager chewed a burnt pen.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Retarded teenager carved a burnt pen.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 4, 2009)

Retarded pedestrian carved a burnt pen.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Retarded pedestrian carved a blunt pen.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 4, 2009)

Retarded pedestrian carved a blunt guitar.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Fudged-up pedestrian carved a blunt guitar.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 4, 2009)

Fudged-up pedestrian strung a blunt guitar.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Fudged-up pedestrian strung a wood guitar.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 4, 2009)

Fudged-up granny strung a wood guitar.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazon granny strung a wood guitar.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazon granny strung a silver guitar.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazon granny strung a silver wire.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazon granny cut a silver wire.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazon granny cut a silver baby.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazon granny cut a silver wrist.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazon baby cut a silver wrist.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Silver baby cut a silver wrist.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Silver baby cut a silver clock.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Silver baby ate a silver clock.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Gold baby ate a silver clock.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Gold pokémon ate a silver clock.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Gold pokémon knew a silver clock.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Gold pokémon saw a silver clock.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Gold pokémon loved a silver clock.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Gold pokémon loved a silver pokémon.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Gold pokémon loved a silver Ho-Oh.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Gold pokémon loved a rainbow Ho-Oh.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Gold Lugia loved a rainbow Ho-Oh.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Shiny Lugia loved a rainbow Ho-Oh.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Shiny Lugia loved a rainbow latté.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Shiny Lugia loved a sugary latté.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Shiny Lugia drank a sugary latté.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Shadow Lugia drank a sugary latté.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Shadow Lugia drank a bitter latté.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Shadow Lugia drank a bitter soda.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Shadow Lugia drank a bitter poffin.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Shadow Lugia ate a bitter poffin.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Shadow Charizard ate a bitter poffin.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Fiery  Charizard ate a bitter poffin.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Fiery Charizard ate a bitter berry.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Fiery Charizard ate a Cocon berry.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Fiery Charizard threw a Cocon berry.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Fiery Skroy threw a Cocon berry.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 5, 2009)

Fiery Gwen threw a Cocon berry/


----------



## Spatz (Jun 5, 2009)

Fiery Gwen threw a Red Berry


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Chocolatey Gwen threw a red berry/


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 5, 2009)

Torcwood Gwen threw a red berry


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 5, 2009)

Torcwood Gwen threw a black berry


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Torcwood Slartibartfast threw a black berry


----------



## Flareth (Jun 6, 2009)

Pigeon Slartibartfast threw a black berry


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

Pigeon Slartibartfast threw a black ocean


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

Pigeon Slartibartfast threw a fiery ocean


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

Vaporeon Slartibartfast threw a fiery ocean


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

Vaporeon Slartibartfast threw a fiery ball


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

Vaporeon Slartibartfast threw a wet ball

(WAAAAAAAY UNCALLED FOR.)


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 6, 2009)

Cuddly Slartibartfast threw a wet ball.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 6, 2009)

Cuddly Slartibartfart is a wet ball.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

Cuddly Slartibartfart is a wet thing.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 6, 2009)

Cuddly Slartibartfart is a cute thing.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

Cuddly Leafeon is a cute thing.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

Cuddly Leafeon is a cute Pokémon.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

Cuddly Leafeon is a leafy Pokémon.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 6, 2009)

Angry Leafeon is a leafy Pokémon.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

Angry Chikorita is a leafy Pokémon.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 7, 2009)

Angry Chikorita is an angry Pokémon.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)

Angry Mudkip is an angry Pokémon.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 7, 2009)

Angry Mudkip is an angry fish.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)

Fried Mudkip is an angry fish.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 7, 2009)

Fried Mudkip is a succulent fish.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 7, 2009)

Fried mudkip is a succulent dolphin.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 7, 2009)

Fried Wailmer is a succulent dolphin


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 7, 2009)

Fried Wailmer is a smelly dolphin.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 7, 2009)

Dead Wailmer is a smelly dolphin.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 9, 2009)

Dead Wailmer is a fat dolphin.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 9, 2009)

Dead Charlie is a fat dolphin.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 9, 2009)

Unicorn Charlie is a fat dolphin


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 9, 2009)

Unicorn Charlie has a fat dolphin


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 9, 2009)

Unicorn Charlie has a fat cat.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 9, 2009)

Unicorn Charlie has a ginger cat.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 9, 2009)

Unicorn Charlie has a disturbing cat


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 9, 2009)

Unicorn Charlie has a disturbing mountain.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 9, 2009)

Charlie Brown has a disturbing mountain.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 9, 2009)

Charlie Brown has a fuuny mountain.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 9, 2009)

Mr. Brown has a funny mountain.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 9, 2009)

Mr. Brown has a funny couch.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 10, 2009)

Mr. Brown has a funny moustache.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 10, 2009)

Mr. Brown has a large moustache.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 10, 2009)

Mr Garrison has a large moustache.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 10, 2009)

Mr Garrison has a large boat.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 10, 2009)

Mr Garrison has a unsinkable boat


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 10, 2009)

Mr Garrison is an unsinkable boat


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 10, 2009)

Steamboat Garrison is a unsinkable boat.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 10, 2009)

Steamboat Roberts is a unsinkable boat.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 10, 2009)

Steamboat Titanic is an unsinkable boat.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 10, 2009)

Rowboat Titanic is an unsinkable boat.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 10, 2009)

Rowboat Titanic is an explodable boat.

(Yes I know that's technically not a real word)


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 10, 2009)

Rowboat Titanic was an explodable boat.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 11, 2009)

Rowboat Titanic struck an explodable boat.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 11, 2009)

Rowboat Titanic struck an explodable iceburg..


----------



## Skroy (Jun 11, 2009)

Aggron Titanic struck an explodable iceburg


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 11, 2009)

Aggron Titanic struck a fantastic iceburg.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 11, 2009)

Aggron babies struck a fantastic iceb*e*rg.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 11, 2009)

Aggron babies struck a fantastic wall.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 11, 2009)

Aggron babies struck a brick wall.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 11, 2009)

Aggron babies hugged a brick wall.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 11, 2009)

Aggron babies punched a brick wall


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 11, 2009)

Aggron mummies punched a brick wall.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 11, 2009)

Aggron inflatables punched a brick wall.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 11, 2009)

Aggron inflatables punched a paper wall.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 11, 2009)

Mewtwo inflatables punched a paper wall.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 11, 2009)

Mewtwo clones punched a paper wall.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 11, 2009)

Mewtwo clones punched a brick wall.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 12, 2009)

Scar clones punched a brick wall.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 12, 2009)

My clones punched a brick wall.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 12, 2009)

My clones ate a brick wall.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 12, 2009)

My clones ate a brick sandwich.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

My clones whisked a brick sandwitch.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 12, 2009)

My bugs whisked a brick sandwitch.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

My bugs whisked a brick footchair.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 12, 2009)

My bugs ate a brick footchair.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

My car ate a brick footchair.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 12, 2009)

My cat ate a brick footchair.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

My cat ate a brick lamppost.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 12, 2009)

My cat coughed a brick lamppost.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 12, 2009)

My cat coughed a golden lampost


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 12, 2009)

Terrorist's cat coughed a golden lampost.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 12, 2009)

Terrorist's cat coughed a golden pokeball.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 12, 2009)

Terrorist's cat coughed a brainless pokeball.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 12, 2009)

Tommy's cat coughed a brainless pokeball.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 12, 2009)

Tommy's cat ate a brainless pokeball.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 12, 2009)

Tommy's cat ate an awesome pokeball.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Siegfried's cat ate an awesome pokeball.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 13, 2009)

Siegfried's cat drew an awesome pokeball.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Siegfried's cat drew an awesome fireman.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 13, 2009)

Bobby's cat drew an awesome fireman.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Bobby's butler drew an awesome fireman.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 13, 2009)

Bobby's butler drew an awesome dog.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 13, 2009)

Bobby's butler fed an awesome dog.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 13, 2009)

Bobby's butler fed a hungry dog.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 13, 2009)

Super butler fed a hungry dog.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 13, 2009)

Super Lickitung fed a hungry dog.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

Super Lickitung was a hungry dog.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Super Lickitung was a hungry miser.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

Super Lickitung was a bloody miser.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Super nerd was a bloody miser.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 13, 2009)

Super Rainforest was a bloody miser.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Super Rainforest was a snotty miser.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

Super was was a bloody miser.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

EH? _Two_ word changes? What should I do???


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 13, 2009)

Super was holding a snotty miser.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

No i only changed one lol..o wait i did...........oops

Super was killing a bloody miser.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Super was killing a sensational miser.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

Super was killing a sensational mom


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Danny was killing a sensational mom.

I think we need a couple of more words
The quick brown fox jumped over a lazy dog = 9 words
Danny was killing a sensational mom = 6 words 0_o;


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

Death was killing a sensational mom.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 13, 2009)

Danny was hugging a sensational mom.
Actually, the maker didn't put in quick, for some reason. So only two words were mysteriously dropped.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

gasp 2 more words changed!

 Danny was eating a sensational mom.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 13, 2009)

Danny was eating a sensational sandwich.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

Danny was eating a sensational manwich.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 13, 2009)

I was eating a sensational manwich.


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

I was eating a sensational poke.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 13, 2009)

I was eating an oddball poke.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 13, 2009)

I was poking a sensational poke.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 13, 2009)

I was poking a sensational Suicune.
Two words much?


----------



## Articuno (Jun 14, 2009)

I was poking a modest Suicune


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 14, 2009)

(You post ninja'd me, ChaosTres. My computer also posted a while afterwards because of it's fail))

Entei was poking a modest Suicune.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 14, 2009)

Entei was poking a hyper Suicune.


----------



## turbler (Jun 15, 2009)

Entei was befriending a hyper Suicune.


----------



## Dinru (Jun 15, 2009)

Entei was befriending a depressed Suicune.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 15, 2009)

Entei was befriending a depressed i-pod


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 16, 2009)

Entei was eating a depressed i-pod


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 16, 2009)

Entei was nomming a depressed i-pod


----------



## Barubu (Jun 16, 2009)

Entei was shooting a depressed i-pod.


----------



## Treechu (Jun 17, 2009)

Dick Cheney was shooting a depressed iPod.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 17, 2009)

Dick Cheney was shooting a foreign iPod.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 17, 2009)

Dick Cheney was shooting a foreign pigeon.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 17, 2009)

Dick Cheney was kissing a foreign pigeon.


----------



## Treechu (Jun 17, 2009)

Dick Cheney was waterboarding a foreign pigeon.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 17, 2009)

Dick Cheney was waterboarding a angry pigeon.


----------



## Treechu (Jun 17, 2009)

Dick Cheney was waterboarding a angry terrorist.


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 17, 2009)

Dick Cheney was washing an angry terrorist.


----------



## Treechu (Jun 18, 2009)

Dick Cheney was washing a pensive terrorist.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 18, 2009)

Dick Cheney was washing a radical terrorist.


----------



## Treechu (Jun 18, 2009)

Dick Cheney was washing a radical feminist.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 18, 2009)

Dick Cheney was waterboarding a radical feminist.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 18, 2009)

Santa Claus was waterboarding a radical feminist.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 18, 2009)

Santa Claus was killing a radical feminist.


----------



## Renteura (Jun 19, 2009)

Treecko was killing a radical feminist.


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

Treecko was killing a radical carrot.


----------



## Renteura (Jun 19, 2009)

Treecko was killing a boring carrot.


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

Treecko was lecturing a boring carrot.

BEHOLD, I CAN SUCK THE FUN OUT OF ANYTHING! *sucka sucka sucka*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 19, 2009)

Umbreon-dana was lecturing a boring carrot.


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

Umbreon-dana was whipping a boring carrot.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 23, 2009)

Cartman was whipping a boring carrot.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 24, 2009)

Cartman was whipping a boring movie.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 24, 2009)

Cartman was whipping a boring Naruto.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 26, 2009)

Cartman is whipping a boring naruto


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2009)

Harvey Dent is whipping a boring Naruto.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 27, 2009)

Firefox is whipping a boring naruto


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2009)

Firefox is whipping a boring Internet.


----------



## darklight2222 (Jun 27, 2009)

Firefox is being a slow internet.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 27, 2009)

Firefox is having a slow internet

(O_o??)


----------



## Skroy (Jun 27, 2009)

Skroy is having a slow internet

(Currently, my Internet is going somewhat slow)


----------



## Flareth (Jun 28, 2009)

Skroy is having a slow cartoon.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jun 28, 2009)

Skroy is having a slow baby.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 28, 2009)

Skroy is eating a slow baby.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 28, 2009)

Skroy is eating a giant baby.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 28, 2009)

Skroy is eating a giant peach.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 28, 2009)

Skroy is chewing a giant peach.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 28, 2009)

Minuki is chewing a giant peach.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 29, 2009)

Minuki is hugging a giant peach.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 1, 2009)

Someone is hugging a giant peach.


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 4, 2009)

Someone is crushing a giant peach.


----------



## Dinru (Jul 4, 2009)

Someone is crushing a purple peach.


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 4, 2009)

Someone is crushing a purple Pikachu


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 4, 2009)

Someone is devouring a purple Pikachu


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 4, 2009)

Somone is devouring a racist Pikachu.


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 4, 2009)

Raichu is devouring a racist pikachu.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 4, 2009)

Raichu is pummelling a rascist pikachu.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 4, 2009)

Raichu is pummelling three racist Pikachu.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 4, 2009)

Raichu is pummelling three racist bureaucrats.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 4, 2009)

Sephiroth is pummelling three racist bureaucrats.


----------



## Skroy (Jul 4, 2009)

Sephiroth is slicing three racist bureaucrats.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 4, 2009)

Sephiroth is slicing three sexist bureaucrats.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 5, 2009)

Sephiroth is slicing well-dressed sexist bureaucrats.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 5, 2009)

Sephiroth is prodding well-dressed sexist bureaucrats.


----------



## RubyPikachu (Jul 5, 2009)

Sephiroth is prodding well-dressed clown bureaucrats.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 5, 2009)

Yakko is prodding well-dressed clown bureaucrats.


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 6, 2009)

Butters is prodding well-dressed clown bureaucrats


----------



## Lili (Jul 6, 2009)

Butters is poking well-dressed clown bureaucrats.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 6, 2009)

Butters is poking well-dressed clown directors.


----------



## Lili (Jul 6, 2009)

Butters is poking horribly-dressed clown directors.


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 6, 2009)

Butters is poking horribly-dressed female directors.


----------



## Lili (Jul 6, 2009)

Butters is poking horribly-dressed female actresses.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 6, 2009)

Butters is glomping horribly-dressed female actresses.


----------



## Lili (Jul 6, 2009)

Kenny is glomping horribly-dressed female actresses.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 6, 2009)

Kenny is glomping white-dressed female actresses.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 18, 2009)

Kenny is eating white-dressed female actresses.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 18, 2009)

Kenny is eating white-dressed female directors.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 18, 2009)

Kenny is eating your female directors.


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 18, 2009)

Kenny is consuming your female directors.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 18, 2009)

Kenny is consuming your female potatoes.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 19, 2009)

Kenny is consuming his female potatoes.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 19, 2009)

Kenny is consuming his female tomatoes.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 16, 2011)

Kenny is consuming his female friends.


----------



## Zeph (Apr 16, 2011)

Who is consuming his female friends?


----------



## Flareth (Apr 16, 2011)

Who is consuming his female turkeys?


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 19, 2011)

What is consuming his female turkeys?


----------



## Spatz (Apr 19, 2011)

What is consuming it's female turkeys?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 19, 2011)

Who is consuming it's female turkey?


----------



## Flareth (Apr 19, 2011)

Who is cosplaying it's female turkey?


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 19, 2011)

Flareth is cosplaying it's female turkey.


----------



## Glace (Apr 19, 2011)

Flareth is cosplaying it's grilled turkey.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 19, 2011)

Flareth is cosplaying her grilled turkey.


----------



## Glace (Apr 19, 2011)

Flareth is cosplaying her grilled chicken.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 19, 2011)

Flareth is marrying her grilled chicken.


----------



## Zeph (Apr 19, 2011)

Flareth, stop marrying her grilled chicken!


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 19, 2011)

XD
Flareth, stop marrying her grilled husband!


----------



## Glace (Apr 19, 2011)

Flareth, stop kicking your grilled husband!


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 19, 2011)

Flareth, stop kicking your amazing husband!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 19, 2011)

Flareth, stop shooting your amazing husband!


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 19, 2011)

Flareth, keep shooting your amazing husband!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 19, 2011)

Flareth, keep shooting your stupid husband!


----------



## Glace (Apr 19, 2011)

Flareth, keep slapping your stupid husband!


----------



## Words of Ryan (Apr 21, 2011)

Slowbro, keep slapping your stupid husband


----------



## Glace (Apr 21, 2011)

Slowbro, keep confusing your stupid husband!


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 21, 2011)

Slowbro, keep confusing your confused husband.


----------



## Sypl (May 2, 2011)

Slowbro, you're confusing your confused husband.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 2, 2011)

Slowbro, you're confusing your sleepy husband.


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

Slowbro, you're confusing your sleepy potato.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 3, 2011)

Slowbro, you're eating your sleepy potato.


----------



## Mendatt (May 3, 2011)

Slowbro, you're eating your sleepy clock.


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

Slowbro, you're burning your sleepy clock.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 5, 2011)

Slowbro, you're burning your last clock.


----------



## Sypl (May 6, 2011)

Mendatt, you're burning your last clock.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 7, 2011)

Mendatt, you're throwing your last clock.


----------



## Sypl (May 8, 2011)

Mendatt, you're throwing your last sofa.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 8, 2011)

Mendatt, you're throwing Mercury's last sofa.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 8, 2011)

Mendatt, you're reupholstering Mercury's last sofa.


----------



## Sypl (May 8, 2011)

Mendatt, you're reupholstering Mercury's pink sofa.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 9, 2011)

Scyther, you're reupholstering Mercury's pink sofa.


----------



## Sypl (May 9, 2011)

Scyther, you're reciting Mercury's pink sofa.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 9, 2011)

Scyther, you're reciting Mercury's pink poem.


----------



## Sypl (May 9, 2011)

Scyther, we're reciting Mercury's pink poem.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 10, 2011)

Scyther, we're reciting Mercury's epic poem.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 10, 2011)

Sycther is reciting Mercury's epic poem.


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 10, 2011)

Scyther is burning Mercury's epic poem.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 11, 2011)

Timothy is burning Mercury's epic poem.


----------



## Sypl (May 12, 2011)

Timothy, we're burning Mercury's epic poem.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 12, 2011)

Timothy, we're burning Mercury's epic hat.


----------



## Sypl (May 14, 2011)

Timothy, we're burning my epic hat.


----------



## Bombsii (May 14, 2011)

Now, we're burning my epic hat.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 14, 2011)

Now, who's burning my epic hat.


----------



## Sypl (May 14, 2011)

Now, who's burning my sticky hat.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 14, 2011)

Now, who's stolen my sticky hat?


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 14, 2011)

Jim, who's stolen my sticky hat?


----------



## Sypl (May 14, 2011)

Jim, who's stolen my sticky aardvark?


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 14, 2011)

Jim, who's stolen your sticky aardvark?


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 15, 2011)

Jim, I've stolen your sticky aardvark.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 16, 2011)

Jim, I've fed your sticky aardvark.


----------



## Sypl (May 20, 2011)

Jim, I've fed your gooey aardvark.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 20, 2011)

Jim, I've killed your gooey aardvark.


----------



## Sypl (May 20, 2011)

Lolth, I've killed your gooey aardvark.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 20, 2011)

Lolth, I've killed the gooey aardvark.


----------



## Bombsii (Sep 4, 2011)

Why, i've killed the gooey aardvark.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 4, 2011)

Why, i've kissed the gooey aardvark.


----------



## Bombsii (Sep 5, 2011)

Crap, i've kissed the gooey aardvark.


----------



## Ever (Sep 10, 2011)

Crap, I've ignited the gooey aardvark.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 10, 2011)

Crap, I've ignited the musical aardvark.


----------



## Ever (Sep 10, 2011)

Crap, I've ignited the musical gunk.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 10, 2011)

Paul, I've ignited the musical gunk.


----------



## Ever (Sep 10, 2011)

Paul, I've ignited your musical gunk.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

Paul, I've ignited your purple, musical gunk.


----------



## Ever (Sep 11, 2011)

(Are you allowed to add words?)

Paul, I've hammered your purple, musical gunk


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 26, 2011)

Paul, I've eaten your purple, musical gunk


----------



## Ever (Sep 26, 2011)

FatLux, I've eaten your purple, musical gunk.


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 27, 2011)

Kanye West, FatLux has eaten your purple, musical gunk.
(DON'T ASK ME WHERE 'KANYE WEST' CAME FROM)
[Kanye: WHAT THE HECK!? WHO'S EATEN MY GUNK?]


----------



## Flareth (Sep 28, 2011)

Kanye West, FatLux has eaten your purple, musical skunk.


----------



## Ever (Sep 28, 2011)

Kayne West, fatLux has planted your purple, musical skunk


----------



## hyphen (Sep 28, 2011)

Kayne West,fatLux has killed your purple,musical skunk.


----------



## Ever (Sep 28, 2011)

Kayne West, FatLux has killed your purple, musical mother.


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Sep 29, 2011)

Kayne West, FatLux has killed your red, musical mother.


----------



## Ever (Sep 29, 2011)

Kayne East, FatLux has killed your red, musical mother. 

;3


----------



## Cloudsong (Sep 29, 2011)

South East, FatLux has killed your red, musical mother.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 29, 2011)

South East, Gabe Newell has killed your red, musical mother.


----------



## Ever (Sep 29, 2011)

Compass Rose, Gabe Newell had killed your red, musical mother.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 30, 2011)

Compass Rose, Gabe Newell had delayed your red, musical mother.


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 30, 2011)

Flareth said:


> Kanye West, FatLux has eaten your purple, musical skunk.


And FatLux says it tasted good. A bit sour, maybe?
-----------------------------------------------
Compass Rose, Gabe Newell has delayed your red, musical tea (and cod)


----------



## Ever (Oct 1, 2011)

Compass Rose, Gabe Newell has delayed your ginromous, musical teacod


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 2, 2011)

Ashley Olsen, Gabe Newell has delayed your ginromous, musical teacod.


----------



## Ever (Oct 2, 2011)

Ashley Olsen, Pinkie Pie has delayed your ginromous, musical teacod.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 3, 2011)

Sunkern, Pinkie Pie has delayed your ginormous, musical teacod.


----------



## Ever (Oct 4, 2011)

Sunkern, Pinkie Pie has delayed you and your ginormous, musical teacod.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 4, 2011)

Sunkern, Pinkie Pie has destroyed your ginormous, musical teacod.


----------



## Ever (Oct 4, 2011)

Sunkern, Pinkie Pie has destroyed your ginormous, invisible teacod.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2011)

Rainbow Dash, Pinkie Pie has destroyed your ginormous, invisible teacod.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 5, 2011)

Rainbow Dash, Pinkie Pie has destroyed your ginormous, invisible Invisichomp.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

Rainbow Dash, Pinkie Pie has destroyed your godly, invisible Invisichomp.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 7, 2011)

Rainbow Dash, Pinkie Pie has destroyed Twilight's godly, invisible Invisichomp.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

Rainbow Dash, Pinkie Pie has destroyed Twilight's godly, invisible Spike.


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 9, 2011)

Rainbow Dash, Pinkie Pie has blown up Twilight's godly, invisible spike.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 9, 2011)

Rapidash,pinkie pie has blown up twilight's godly,invisible spike.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 9, 2011)

Rapid ash, Pinkie Pie has emancipated Twilight's godly, invisible Spike.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 9, 2011)

Rapidash, a phone has emancipated Twilight's godly, invisible Spike.


----------

